# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Algo bueno dentro de lo malo

## Jonasino

> Temperaturas más cálidas aumentan la biodiversidad y la fotosíntesis del fitoplancton





> A nivel mundial, el fitoplancton -plantas microscópicas transportadas por el agua- absorben tanto dióxido de carbono como los bosques tropicales







> Temperaturas más cálidas aumentan la biodiversidad y la fotosíntesis del fitoplancton, según han descubierto investigadores de la Universidad de Exeter y la Universidad Queen Mary de Londres (QMUL, por sus siglas en inglés), en Reino Unido.
> 
> A nivel mundial, el fitoplancton -plantas microscópicas transportadas por el agua- absorben tanto dióxido de carbono como los bosques tropicales, por lo que entender la forma en que responden a un clima más cálido es crucial.
> 
> El estudio, publicado en la revista 'PLoS Biology', se llevó a cabo durante cinco años utilizando estanques calentados artificialmente que simulaban los aumentos de la temperatura que se espera para finales de siglo. Los investigadores encontraron que el fitoplancton en los estanques que habían sido calentados cuatro grados poseían un 70 por ciento más de especies y mayores tasas de fotosíntesis, y como resultado, potencial para eliminar más dióxido de carbono de la atmósfera.
> 
> El fitoplancton fue contado, medido e identificado bajo microscopio y se analizó la producción o el consumo de oxígeno para determinar las tasas de fotosíntesis y la respiración. El trabajo reveló que las comunidades de fitoplancton en los estanques calentados fueron más ricas en especies, tenían una mayor uniformidad en la abundancia de especies, mayor biomasa y estaban dominadas por especies más grandes.
> 
> En contraste con el trabajo previo realizado a pequeña escala y experimentos de laboratorio a corto plazo, estos resultados demuestran que el calentamiento global futuro en realidad podría conducir a incrementos en la biodiversidad y la fotosíntesis en algunas localidades. Estas conclusiones no se pueden extrapolar a la escala global, ya que podrían producirse descensos en otros lugares donde prevalecen diferentes mecanismos ecológicos.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/ep/15/1...s-fitoplancton

----------

